# hotels



## aham12 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi all this is my first post. Just need advice on where to look for
Good hotels in angelas..myself and 2 friends will be coming to angelas end of oct.is it best to look when we arrive book before we come.book at the airport ( manila)..is staying in manila a good option for a couple of days..nightlife...any advice welcome 
Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

aham12 said:


> Hi all this is my first post. Just need advice on where to look for
> Good hotels in angelas..myself and 2 friends will be coming to angelas end of oct.is it best to look when we arrive book before we come.book at the airport ( manila)..is staying in manila a good option for a couple of days..nightlife...any advice welcome
> Thanks


Hi and welcome,

In most cases,I'd say it's best to book hotels in advance. Here is a Google search page for Angeles Hotels.

There is almost an endless amount of hotels in Angeles and most are pretty good (or they look good from the outside.)

We have had friends stay at the Orchid Inn there and my wife and I have eaten in their restaurants with them in the past.
From what I have seen, it is a good place with modern, up to date rooms and good food. That along with a large outdoor pool and (needed) hotel security.

Manila is a megacity with a population of over 12 million people and for the most part is a garbage dump to be avoided. Manila Night clubs such as the LA Cafe (if still in business) is a dangerous place and should be avoided at all cost.

In Manila there is Rizal Park and Mall Of Asia etc for places to see.

If your final or main destination is Angeles, I would suggest booking your flight directly into Clark Field, Angeles and bypass Manila altogether. Clark airport is just outside or next to the tourist area of Angeles/Balibago.

Good luck on a choice of a hotel. Remember, Angeles can be a risky place with dangers that include police set-ups.
Use caution and "street smarts" and you'll have a good time...


----------



## aham12 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi thanks for the info.will check out flights to angelas.ive been to thailand several times bangkok.phuket .pattaya looking for a change.but as regards safety ( if you've been to thailand)
Angelas more or less safe.as regards bar hopping .finding your hotel in a less then sober state


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Before Traveling*



aham12 said:


> Hi all this is my first post. Just need advice on where to look for
> Good hotels in angelas..myself and 2 friends will be coming to angelas end of oct.is it best to look when we arrive book before we come.book at the airport ( manila)..is staying in manila a good option for a couple of days..nightlife...any advice welcome
> Thanks


Before traveling to the Philippines I would highly suggest that you purchase a copy of the Lonely Planet Philippine Tour Guide. It is very good as far as information on hotels, restaurants, places to go, things to see, etc. You want the latest edition.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Grand Central Hotel is right there on Fields Ave. I've never stayed but when on vacation use their outdoor coffee shop for the free wifi plus they make a great cup of coffee. Rooms look pretty nice on the website.

I have stayed at La Teresita, a little off the beaten path but nice accommodations and a great staff.

I might try the Orchid Inn like jetlag suggested in a couple weeks for the pool when I need a break from the family lol.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Grand Central Hotel is right there on Fields Ave. I've never stayed but when on vacation use their outdoor coffee shop for the free wifi plus they make a great cup of coffee. Rooms look pretty nice on the website.
> 
> I have stayed at La Teresita, a little off the beaten path but nice accommodations and a great staff.
> 
> I might try the Orchid Inn like jetlag suggested in a couple weeks for the pool when I need a break from the family lol.


There, now ya see? I missed all the fun and "interesting" places when I was single. Hahaha.

Well, like I said, I did not stay at the Orchid but friends of ours have. When there I enjoyed the restaurant and the service was good.

To be honest, after living here for close to 12 years, I'd be afraid to stay in Angeles. Too many dangers and police set-ups. The cops nab ya over there for everything from a minor in your room to planting narcotics on you as you walk down the street. Then you are arrested and it cost minimum of $2,000us dollars to make the "fake" problem go away. No thanks---not for this ol' boy.
My wife and I go over there to the VFW post to collect mail from time to time and that's it. In and outa there as fast as possible. I don't even drive in Balibago for safety. A neighbor takes us in his motor trike.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cultural differences*

DP552, It's a cultural difference and when I say I've had to learn a whole new approach to a patience level I've never been to on some of my postings i'm not kidding. 

When I get angered my wife tells me if you don't like don't buy or don't avail the service go somewhere else. Basically when you've noticed things are wrong they won't become right like the states, if you complain there, things can get fixed, there's a manager an owner ect... but here it doesn't seem to work in any way, the owner could be there but he wont' speak with you or give you the time of day, he doesn't want to be bother by trivial issue's, he actually could be standing just yards from you cursing at you for being so picky...lol, seriously and the manager probably is another family member his son or other relation's, service here borders on horrible and bad behavior it could also be construed as envy.

Give you a little example of bad business behavior: My internet connection was down so I used over a period of two weeks several mom and pop spots, the kids will knee you in the back (they want the chair) or run into you, unhook your internet cable....LOL, I'm serious again and the owner and family members watching sort of get after them but not really.

Sheaven's sounds like the place to avoid but with all that i've said there are good establishments.


----------



## DP552 (Jun 14, 2014)

*McCalley comments*

Thanks for your thoughts. But, first...I have had experience in the PH court system. Signed contracts in the Philippines contracts are binding under the law (a part of "culture" here).

Next, it was the Filipino staff that negotiated the discount agreement. It was the non-Filipino owner (South Asian) who made the illegal decision to dishonor the contract. It MAY be a cultural thing where he comes from, but he's not in his home country, he is here.

I know a thing or two about cultural sensitivity...I have lived and worked abroad for decades (including time as a Peace Corps Volunteer). But, this is a contract issue, and PH law respects written contracts.

In any case, this turns out not to be a Filipino cultural issue at all, as the action player here is not from here. The Olongapo City government is already all over this, fortunately.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

DP552, You maybe be able to vent your frustrations via hotel reviews/evaluations. I deal with similar challenges often. It is so freaking frustrating. But like what my friends say to me, "it happens only in the Philippines".


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

DP552 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. But, first...I have had experience in the PH court system. Signed contracts in the Philippines contracts are binding under the law (a part of "culture" here).
> 
> Next, it was the Filipino staff that negotiated the discount agreement. It was the non-Filipino owner (South Asian) who made the illegal decision to dishonor the contract. It MAY be a cultural thing where he comes from, but he's not in his home country, he is here.
> 
> ...


40/60% ownership? Interesting take and good luck with your endeavors in Olongapo, please keep us posted on the results.


----------



## DP552 (Jun 14, 2014)

It isn't a vent thing, really. It is a strategy to get my money back. It isn't worth going to court over, so I put the owner on notice I'd seek justice, legally and openly, by going to related govt. agencies, tourism officials, and the like....including public forums like this. Those were not hollow words, so I am doing this...and I think I'll win, by the way (based on the facts and the law here).

It's really about business, and money legally owed me. So, this is part of that formal strategy, and not a personal thing...and I'm pleased to get yours and any other eyeballs on it!

I get the "only in the Phils" concept...I have a lot of experience in that. This is a black and white legal matter, and I'm protecting my legitimate interests. Let's not blame it on the Philippines. As I mentioned, the guy trying to do this to me is NOT Filipino.


----------



## DP552 (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't know what the actual ownership structure might be. The South Asian guy might only CALL himself "owner", and perhaps it's actually under his wife's name. There is a lot of that here, as we know. 

In any case, the South Asian did this, and the Filipinos (the booking agency) are the ones who told me he was wrong, and helped me as much as they could. The boss there appealed directed to the guy, telling him he's obliged to honor the written agreement. The agency can't over-ride him, though. 

So, actually...I've nothing but kudos for the Filipinos who've been involved in this particular affair!


----------

